# Pro Amp For Subwoofer



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an IB sub with four IB3 18s and a Crown XLS 802 amp. I've wondered in part why the low bass isn't as good as it modelled. I'm not new to IB subs... I had one before with only two 18s and a lesser amp that moved more air. I read earlier today that the Crown XLS amps do not do well with repeated low bass. I forget the term used but evidently they perform very well with frequencies above 40Hz but don't recharge (my non tech word) very well with repeated low frequencies. I want a pro amp with great output to 10Hz. I know the EP4000 is the typical choice. Are there any other amps with similar ELF output but are quieter or "better"?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. I'm curious where you heard that the Crown would not work well for a sub? :huh: I've heard great things about Crown amps, and the ones that I've heard have been fantastic. :hsd:

FWIW-a lot of people use Behringer/Dayton sub amps here, but I'm sure that there are many that will work well for you. Here is a link to various threads discussing sub amps. Good luck!!


----------



## ashok (Mar 18, 2008)

How about the Behringer nu3000 DSP. You can set up the LP parameters and even the slopes. Up to 48dB/oct I think. Only catch is the very noisy fan. If you are playing at very loud levels it will not matter but becomes very noisy when playing low level sound. There are Youtube instructions on how to change to a quieter fan.
I think the power transistor heat sinks need a clip on radiator. They need to be isolated from each other.


----------



## noobzorta (Mar 18, 2012)

ashok said:


> How about the Behringer nu3000 DSP. You can set up the LP parameters and even the slopes. Up to 48dB/oct I think. Only catch is the very noisy fan. If you are playing at very loud levels it will not matter but becomes very noisy when playing low level sound. There are Youtube instructions on how to change to a quieter fan.
> I think the power transistor heat sinks need a clip on radiator. They need to be isolated from each other.


The fan is pretty easy to swap out. I havent had any issues with overheating so far and ive beat mine up pretty good. The only downside, is the power ratings may or may not be up to par for his setup.


----------



## fwiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you getting the correct output from the amp at other frequencies?
The reason I ask is I needed a minidsp for my Crown before I got the correct output.
My receivers output didn't match the Crowns input. It worked before the minidsp, but it wasn't optimal.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't checked yet. There was a death in the family. I will try to test output this weekend. I have looked into the miniDSP and think it could be very beneficial for IB use... plus the PEQ can be used on top of audyssey MultEQ XT32. Please tell me what features you got with your miniDSP.


----------

